# Einladung erstellen



## Hon3Y (25. September 2006)

hi @ all...

Meine Mutter hat bald ihren 50. Geburtstag, da hat sie mich gebeten eine "umwerfende" Einladung zu designen...aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich das am besten machen könnte...

freue mich auf schnelle Antwort 

MfG Hon3Y


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. September 2006)

Ein paar mehr Details/ Hintergrundinformationen (Geschmack, Lieblingsfarben, Zielgruppe)
 wären von Vorteil, um Dir ein paar Gedankenanstöße zu geben.

Weiterhin hab ich den Thread mal in die Creative Lounge verschoben,
da es sich ja vorerst nicht um photoshop-relevantes Problem handelt.

Gruß


----------



## helaukoenig (28. September 2006)

Also, in diesen Altersklasse machen sich solche Standards wie Lorbeerkranz und goldene 50 immer ganz gut. Als Attribut an moderne Zeiten noch ´nen Kanten und Relief-Effekt drauflegen.

Har, har, har!


----------



## Hon3Y (28. September 2006)

So etwas hätte ich mir auch gedacht, aber sie möchte etwas ganz besonderes haben-.- 
und ich darf nichts mit ihrem Alter machen...bin schon am verzweifeln^^


----------



## helaukoenig (29. September 2006)

Der Beitrag war nicht so erst gemeint und gefällterst ab 75. Aber wie gesagt, wenn du deine Mutter und ihre Vorlieben konkreter beschrieben konntest, wäre das schon hilfreich. Oder macht doch `ne Collage mit Bilder aus vergangenen Tagen, ruft Erinnerungen wach und erzeugt positive Grundstimmung. Bei aktiven, lebenslustigen Frauen dann ´ne Überschrift drüber wie "Immer noch Hummeln im Hintern" oder ähnliches.
Oder du verwendest für die Collage Bilder eines ganz besonderen Erlebnis aus dem Leben Deiner Muter wie z.B. die erste Nilkreuzfahrt oder erste Sahara-Durchquerung, Erstbesteigung de Eiffel-Turms ohne Sauerstoffgerät, so in der Art, muss auch nicht ganz so spektakulär sein. Oder ein Deckblatt mit allen ihren Kindern und Enkelkindern und guten Freunden und Ex-Ehemänner, 
Weitere Vorschläge aus der Kiste "Standardlösungen" auf Anfrage.


----------

